

Does Facebook have a problem with women? - kmfrk
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/feb/19/facebook-images-rape-domestic-violence

======
ceautery
Does FB have the problem, or does American culture? The FB organization sets
policies that seem to prohibit this type of thing. The people tasked with
enforcing the rules, however, are another story. They are fully in bed with
the patriarchy, dismissing hate speech as an attempt to be humorous, and
ignoring the very real possibility that their lack of action will lead to
violence against women.

Women shouldn't need to object to sexist, boy's club antics like this; men
should be aggressive against their peers who think this way. For me, implying
you have no respect for women gets you culled from the herd pretty quick, and
I wish more people would follow suit.

